# Seeking BMW Motorad mechanic recommendations in NY/NJ/PA/CT/DE



## manhattanrt (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi all,
Just joined today--thanks for maintaining this forum! Buying a 2006 1200 RT and it needs a clutch replacement. (Long-time Honda V4 ride--Magna, Sabre. First-time BMW owner.) BMW Manhattan has horrible reviews. Was hoping for a list of mechanics.

Can anyone recommend a private BMW mechanic anywhere in NY/NJ/CT/PA/DE?

Thanks
Michael


----------

